# 09 RZR S 800 Runs then Dies??? Anyone??



## muddaddict

Ive got an 09 RZR S 800 that runs great, when it wants to. Here lately its been really hard to start, then when it does kick over it has a really low idle. When I give it gas, it sputters and popps but after a minute it will run fine. If I let it idle for about 20 minutes with no movement, it will die. Sometimes after it dies I can crank it right up (spitting and sputtering all over again), but other times it will just turn over and over with nothing. If I let it sit for a few minutes and try it again, it will crank. The darndest thing. Anyway, Ive put now plugs in it but it still does the same thing. Im thinking its a coil or wires, but maybe fuel issue. Anyone have this happen??


----------



## kygreen

Ghost problems are the worst , take your time i would start with the fuel system first forsure


----------



## J2!

How long has it been since the valves were adjusted ?? Sounds like that's what it needs, especially with the hard starting. But it may be a fuel issue with the spitting and sputtering, or the valves are tightened up and the motor can't breathe.


----------



## muddaddict

The motor was just rebuilt by Polaris less than 100 miles ago. No "hard" riding since. Well, they did new pistons, rings, heads and all. No bottom end stuff. I thought it was a spark issue because of the way it sounded while trying to start it. It just spun over and over and didnt sound like it was firing. But I didnt smell raw fuel coming from the tailpipe either (like it was flooding) I dont know man. I am just trying to chack all small stuff before I drag it into Polaris again. I did do a LOT of deep water riding though. Maybe something got wet one to many times.


----------



## filthyredneck

Sounds like the fuel pump to me. 

Search through YOUR threads, I posted alot of info I found in one you put up several months ago, fixed my issues.

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## muddaddict

Ok...Just an update. $59 fuel pump from oreilys fixed it. Runs like a champ again now.


----------

